# Purchase of 2002tii



## lsg2776 (Aug 4, 2012)

Good afternoon,
I looked at a nice 1972 2002tii today. The motor had a knock when it was started that went away when it was fully warmed up. My concern is a rod knock although the owner said it was the timing chain making noise. Anyone familiar with this?

Thank you.


----------



## Tom K. (May 10, 2008)

I think you'll have better results by posting in the Classic Bimmers forum.

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=111

Tom


----------



## kiva667 (Mar 30, 2011)

Might the noise be caused by the valves? Mine knock a bit for second when the car is cold but the noise disappears as soon as I give the car a bit of gas.

A knock could be a variety of things. I wouldn't buy the car without determining the cause for sure, unless you're prepared to spend what might turn into a lot of money.


----------



## BMWFatherFigure (Aug 5, 2012)

2002tii is a vehicle that should get more valuable over time. IF body is GOOD then get brave and buy it. Engine knocks in a veh that old is indication of need for rebuild. It is a 4cyl M10 with K-Jetronic. Not that expensive. Should be a nice drive.


----------



## Hermes (Sep 29, 2011)

^ agreed depending on the price of the said car and mechanical expertise of OP. My early 2002 hasn't cost me much at all but I've done most of the work myself. So, more info on the car?


----------



## emyers (Jul 28, 2006)

BMWFatherFigure said:


> 2002tii is a vehicle that should get more valuable over time. IF body is GOOD then get brave and buy it. Engine knocks in a veh that old is indication of need for rebuild. It is a 4cyl M10 with K-Jetronic. Not that expensive. Should be a nice drive.


Actually the injection used inn the 2002Tii is a mechanical system, made by Kugelfischer, and while quite reliable need to be set up by a trained individual, and it is a bit more expensive than the latter Bosch systems. New injectors go for over $400, a rebuild of the K-fisch can be in excess of $600.
Earl
74 02Lux
02 M Roadster
72 Volvo 1800ES


----------



## emyers (Jul 28, 2006)

BMWFatherFigure said:


> 2002tii is a vehicle that should get more valuable over time. IF body is GOOD then get brave and buy it. Engine knocks in a veh that old is indication of need for rebuild. It is a 4cyl M10 with K-Jetronic. Not that expensive. Should be a nice drive.


Actually the injection used in the 2002Tii is a mechanical system, made by Kugelfischer, and while quite reliable need to be set up by a trained individual, and it is a bit more expensive than the latter Bosch systems. New injectors go for over $400, a rebuild of the K-fisch can be in excess of $600.
Earl
74 02Lux
02 M Roadster
72 Volvo 1800ES


----------

